# أول مشاركة : مشروع التخرج



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

هذه هي أول مشاركاتي 
مشروع التخرج 2005 : مدينة موسيقى 
و أرجو معرفة الآراء بصراحة و لكن مع التعليق ،لأني أحب النقد الموضوعي


----------



## mohamed aseer (19 مايو 2006)

انا اسف يا اخى ، مش قادر اشوف البلانات و القطاعات والدراسات كويس ، بسبب الخلفيه 
بس هاعلقك على اللى شفته 

اولا الاظهار ، الصراحه مش عاجبنى ، لان الاظهار من معنى الكلمه هو انى اظهر الشئ ،لكن انت استخدمت اظهار بيدارى على اللى المفروض نشوفه ، و انا بالتالى مش قادر احكم غير على الكتله.

الكتله ، او المنظور :/
الصراحه انا احيك عليه بشده ، انت عجبتنى فى حلك للكتله ، لسببين :
اولا ماستخدمتش التعبير المباشر للتعبير عن رموز الموسيقى مثل ( المفتاح صول و الاوتار و الكمان و البيانو ) والكلام اللى مش بيقنعنى و بيحسسنى بفقر التفكير للمعمارى ، انت رائع فى ده .

ثانيا : حاولت تعبر بخطوط انسيابيه متناغمه و بينها انسجام و تسير بنعومه ، و نابعه من مركز ، حقيقى التعبير رائع جدا جدا جدا انك تعبر بيه عن الموسيقى ، بس للاسف حاسس انك برده لم توفق فى انك تجعل الخطوط انسيابيه بشكل كافى او كامل الصحه ، و ذلك لان هنلاقى ان فيه مسطحات متداخله و زحمه فجأه ( (كانها نغمه نشاذ) ، و كمان العلاقه ما بين المركز و المسطحات الانسيابيه ضعيفه ، المركز ( الكره ) قويه جدا فى التكوين و تلاشى المسطحات ، وكمان هنلاقى ان المسطحات مش نابعه من المركز و لا حتى متماسين ، بالتالى العلاقه بقت اضعف اكتر ، و ده واضح جدا فى الواجهات بالذات .

يعنى باختصار ، عجبنى جدا جدا جدا ، تفكيرك فى التكوين المعمارى ، فعلا نجحت فى انك تجيب فكره قويه للتعبير عن الموسيقى ( انا بتكلم عن التكوين الخارجى فقط ) بس لم توفق انك تعمل العلاقات فى قوه الفكره . اتمنى تكون فهمت قصدى ايه ، واحفظ اسمى عشان عايزك تعصرنى فى مشروع تخرجى اللى بعمله دلوقتى ، لما اعرضه باذن الله ( وهوا مشروع منتجع سياحى) . ربنا يوفقنا جميعا و مبروك التخرج .


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

ماشي ياعسل، عجبني جداً تحليلك، يوضح أن فكرك عالي،
أنا اخترت الاظهار ده عشان التأكيد على فكرة أن الموسيقى مثل الألوان يمكن أن ترى و تحس، أما البلانات و القطاعات فهي واضحة في النسخة الكبرى"3م*3م" ،.... 
أما بالنسبة للنغمة النشاز، فهي مقصوده:
1- توضيح تنوع الموسيقى
2- تتدرج الكتلة من التكسيرات في الكتل إلى الانسيابية و ليس تغيرات متداخلة مفاجئة
و عموماً عجبتني، بس كنت أرجو منك توضيح الجامعة
أرجو ده أيضاً من أي ردود: توضيح الجامعة و السنه

و ربنا يوفقك في مشروعك


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

و هذا هو المشروع لتوفير وقت الـ DOWNLOAD
و من يريد نسخة أكبر يرجع لبداية الموضوع ، في المرفقات


----------



## miro1_6 (19 مايو 2006)

تقديم المشروع ممتاز وفكرة الخط رائعة ولكن فكرة الاظهار جت على حساب الرسومات التفصيلية فاصبحت غير واضحة


----------



## soso2006 (19 مايو 2006)

*NO-Comment*





لا تعليق يا شباب...


----------



## mohamed aseer (19 مايو 2006)

انا يا سيدى (عماره ، عين شمس ) ، بس انت ماقولتش انت من جامعه ايه ؟
و على فكره ، برده الاظهار مش عاجبنى . :5:
انا صريح ، ومش هاجاملك ، بس تعرف ، اناعن نفسى ماعرفش اعمل زيه ، لانى فى الاظهار سيئ جدا .


----------



## nasr_art (19 مايو 2006)

المشروع ده مهبوش من مشاريع الطلبة المنشورة فى مجلة تصميم العدد الرابع او الخامس


----------



## كارلوس (19 مايو 2006)

hi 
it is very good 
but idon't like background


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

أنا جامعة الإسكندرية
أشكرك كتيراً يا ميرو، و على فكرة ، أنا أميل لرأيك بعض الشئ ... 
أما بالنسبة لمحمد فسوف أقوم هنا بشرح طريقة لاختيار الـ PRESENTATION 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18153
و بالنسبة لعم نصر، أعرف المشروع الذي تتكلم عنه ،و أعرف أن الحدود الخارجية للكتلة متشابهه بس أعمل إيه؟ هي جات كده... و كنت خايف من طرح هذا الإحتمال خلال فترة المشروع ، بل و أكتر من كده، عرضت المشروعين على الدكاترة لتلافي هذا الموقف، و كان ردهم أن لامشكلة اطلاقاً لأن المشروعين مختلفين تماماً... عموماً أشكرك...

وشكراً جزيلاً أيضاً لكارلوس... على فكره الـBACKGROUND كانت مثار مناقشات كتير في الـكلية حتى مابين الدكاترة نفسهم.... بس حظي أن عميد فنون جميلة اسكندرية كان هو اللي بيمتحني و 
قال بالحرف " الـ PRESENTATION ملائم جداً لفكرة المشروع"


----------



## RBF (20 مايو 2006)

أنا مبسوط قوي من النقاش و عشان كده هاحط حاجة جديدة
ده COVER الـ REPORT بتاع المشروع


----------



## nasr_art (20 مايو 2006)

يعنى أيه هى جت كده أنت معمارى مش رسام يعنى المفروض تفكر كويس فى الحاجة ألى حتقدمها وبعدين المشروع متطابق مع مشروع مجلة تصميم مش متشابه وبعدين انت غيرت أيه عن المشروع ألى فات حطيت بدل ellipse دائرة فين التغير أو فين الفكرة.وبعدين انت بتقول أنك عرضت المشروع على الدكاترة وانا بستغرب من ردهم ازاى يوفقوا على الفكرة انا فعلا مستغرب .متزعلش منى هو ده شكل التقيم للمعمارى. اما PRESENTATION لمشروع تخرجى فأردت ان أستخدم 3 ألوان فقط فى الاظهار لان المشروع يحتاج إلى كده . لان المشروع صارم فى موضوعه ولا يحتاج إلى الابهار


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (20 مايو 2006)

*سلمت يداك وطيب الله ذكرك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك....*

بالنسبة لي سأطرح سؤال على الأخ الحبيب أرجو أن يجيبني عليه:
لماذا اخترت هذا النوع من المشاريع ...؟ 
ألا تعتقد أن هناك مشاريع أهم الأمة بحاجة لها...أن تدرس ويصرف عليها الوقت والمال....؟
إذا ما لاقى هذا المشروع بكتلته الغريبة هذه استحسانا من قبل إدارة الجامعة وقرروا تنفيذ المشروع ...
هل تعلم كم سيكلف من الملايين لتنفيذه .... ثم هل تعلم كم سيرتكب فيه من المعاصي التي لا ترضي الله عز وجل.... ؟
لقد دخلت مرة إلى معهد للموسيقى في إحدى الدول العربية مصروف عليه الملايين كنا وقتها أيام الدراسة في رحلة علمية لتلك المدينة..لا أريد أن أتكلم هنا عن الإنتهاكات والمعاصي بين الأولاد والبنات فيه ... خرجنا منه ونحن نقول إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون....؟

الواحد منا سيسأل يوم القيامة عن علمه ماذا عمل به ..... ؟ فلنعمل ما يفيد امتنا ويرتقي بشبابها إلى ما فيه عزتها وكرامتها...؟
مارأيك لو كان مشروعك المدينة العلمية بدل مدينة الموسيقى أليس هذا أجمل ...؟
عذرا هذا ما جال في خاطري مع كامل حبي واحترامي لك أخي الغالي... ولولا معزتك لما تكلمت معك بهذا الكلام أرجو ان تقبله مني وجزاك الله الجنة.
أخوك فيصل


----------



## RBF (21 مايو 2006)

نصر:
أنت بتنفخ في قربة مقطوعة بقالها سنة  الموضوع مش مستاهل كل ده، أنا قلت اللي عندي ، و أنت كمان، خلاص ، فكها بقة :3: و ماتزعلش:68: و اللي انت عايزه هاعملهولك.. و كمان يا سيدي مشروعك حلو و جميل و مثالي و رائع و يدرس و مافيش أحسن من كده... أوكي :13: 

فيصل الحصني:
مشروع التخرج هو آخر فرصة -باستثناء المسابقات- يكون لك فيها الحرية لعمل مشروع خاص بك وحدك، نابع منك، و حدث أنني أحب الموسيقى بشده، و لهذا اخترت المشروع، و على فكرة ، من يريد ارتكاب المعاصي سيرتكبها في أي مكان ، فدائماً هناك فرصة ما.
بالمناسبة ، أعجبني للغاية اظهارك، و أتمنى أن اتعدى مستواك يوماً ما، بصراحة أنا عمري ماشفت تحكم بالأدوات بهذا الشكل الرهيب، ربنا يوفقك.


----------



## blackberry (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

انا رائي ان المشروع كويس و كمان الاظهار عاجبني جدا بس في تعليق بسيط عليه 

الاول الالوان كان لازم تكون هادية شوية باعتبار ان ده مشروع عمارة 
و كمان كان لازم البلانات و السكاشن تبقي بيضاء او بلون غير لون الباكجراوند علشان تبان

سؤال بقي لو سمحت هو الاظهار ده بالفوتوشوب و لا بالماكس و بتتعمل ازاي اصل انا خيبة في الاظهار و بفكر اجيب حد يظهرلي مشروع التخر بتاعي

و شكرا


----------



## RBF (23 مايو 2006)

جميل جداً ردك يا يلاك
على فكرة ، أنا كنت قاصد أن تكون الألوان بهذا الشكل، و بالنسبة للرسومات ففعلاً كان ناقص لها STROK أسود ليوضحها
أما بالنسبة للإظهار فيوجد عدة برامج أشهرها الفوتوشوب
المشروع هنا(و غالبية المشاريع) الكتل ماكس و الإظهار فوتوشوب، أنا شرحت هنا طريقة للإظهار، ممكن تطلع عليها http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18153 و إن احتجت أي أسئلة ممكن تسأل، و لو قررت تستعين بقوى خارجية لعمل الإظهار لمشروعك أنا في الخدمة حيث قمت بالإظهار لكثير من مشاريع أصدقائي


----------



## m_heba (23 مايو 2006)

ماشاء الله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## monaliza (23 مايو 2006)

مشروع رائع وهى بداية لمشوار طويل في العمارة الحديثة (القرن 22)
* الشكل المميز للمبنى يجذب الزوار اليه حتى لو كانوا غير مغرمين بالموسيقى 
وانا اؤيد راي الأعضاء بأن اظهار جاء بالسلب في حق المشروع ...
ولقد كنت موفق في اختيار شكل cover لأنه يعبر عن محتواه


----------



## مروان ابورويص (23 مايو 2006)

كويس ومنيح ويعطيك الله العافيه


----------



## RBF (23 مايو 2006)

ميرسي ليكي موناليزا ، أعتقد أني أميل لرأيك أيضاً ، و لكن ببعض التحفظ


----------



## hmada130 (23 مايو 2006)

بصراحة مشروع مميز و يستاهل انه يتقيم ضمن المشاريع ذات الأفكار الجريئة


----------



## RBF (23 مايو 2006)

ميرسي جداً حماده على ذوقك
مش هانشوف مشروعك ولا إيه؟


----------



## rostom_designs (25 مايو 2006)

أنا المشروع ده بصراحة يا أخ رامي مش عاجبني من أساسه و مع رأي الاخ الذي قال أن الامة بحاجة الي مشاريع هادفة أكثر و أتذكر أنني حين رايت هذا المشروع معلق أثار حفيظتي حيث أنني زميل لك في نفس الجامعة , وفقك اله و هداك


----------



## RBF (25 مايو 2006)

الأخ رستم، كل واحد له رأيه الخاص، أنا أقدر ذلك و أحترمه ، و قد أجبت نقطتك بوضوح من قبل عند ردي على الأستاذ فيصل الحصني ، و يا سيدي " حفيظتك" على عيني و راسي 
أمال فين مشروعك يا مان؟؟ !!!


----------



## سامي الدعيس (25 مايو 2006)

*والله حرام*

انا من المؤيدين للأخ نصر على سعة اطلاعه ومعرفته بأن هذا المشروع المنقول لايدل الا على ضعف وركاكة من قام بنسخه ، وهو ايضا استخفاف بعقول الدكاترة اولا وكذلك استخفاف بأعضاء المنتدى ثانيا ، اتمنى ان تكون مشاركاتنا أرقى من ذلك ،،،،،،،،، هذا رأيي دون أي مجاملات:55:


----------



## nasr_art (25 مايو 2006)

*ده شكل المشروع المهبوش منه مشروع البش مهندس*


----------



## fr_artist (25 مايو 2006)

الصوره مش واضحه عندي ممكن ترسلها تاني


----------



## ملاك (25 مايو 2006)

رائع جدا 
وغلاف الريبورت رائع جدا 
من تصميمك؟


----------



## RBF (26 مايو 2006)

*مـــــلاك*

أشكرك على ذوقك، الغلاف طبعاً من تصميمي و هذا غلاف كنت صممته و لم يعجبني




و هذا هو غلاف الـ CD





و هذه هي بعض الفواصل بين الفصول المختلفة
و لو أردت تصميمات أخرى ، أعلميني، فلا يوجد أكثر من الأبحاث -و أغلفتها- في خلال سنوات الكلية المختلفة


----------



## RBF (26 مايو 2006)

*سامي*

1- لقد احترمت رأي المهندس نصر لأنه عرض رأيه باحترام و عن دراية و فهم و قد رددت عليه على هذا الأساس
2- واضح إنك تريد النقد للنقد ،لأنه من الجلي أنك تتكلم عن شيء لم تره ، و قد قلت ما قلته متأثراً بآراء من سبقوك بدون علم و لا درايه
3- هذا الذي تقول عنه (استخفاف بالدكاترة و أعضاء المنتدى) هو مشروع تخرج في جامعة عريقة قام به مهندس معماري في خلال مده زمنية و تحت اشراف عدد من الدكاترة منهم رئيس قسم العمارة نفسه، بذل فيه جهد و عرق و أعصاب 
و ليس مجرد لوحة رسمها شخص ما في لحظة تأمل مجنونة داخل خيال سرمدي 
فأرجو منك احترام ذلك
4- الاستخفاف هو أن تنقد عملاً بدون علم أو سابق خبره "النقد للنقد"
الاستخفاف هو أن تعرض رأيك بطريقة "Low" و بدون احترام لأحد 
5- أرجو أن أرى و المنتدى بعضاً من " مشاركاتك الراقية" حتى يتسنى لنا الحكم عليها

6- لقد رددت على هذا الموضوع قبلاً بالتفصيل، و لن أكرر نفسي مرات و مرات
7- أرجو ممن يرى المشروع أن يتعدى هذه المسأله -التي قتلت بحثاً- و يكتب رأيه في المشروع نفسه

في النهاية أشكرك على رأيك ، و لكن -للعلم- المجاملات قد تفيد في تهذيب الكلمات


----------



## RBF (26 مايو 2006)

*نصر*

أولاً : لم يكن هنال داع للهجة السخرية في ردك ، كلنا هنا مهندسين ، يعني ناس محترمة مثقفة و متحضرة و لو طلبت مني عرض المشروع لفعلت
ثانياً : هذا هو المشروع ،أضعه بنفسي 






ثالثاً : هذا مشروع آخر يمكن أن يوضع في نفس القائمة






و يوجد كثييير ، فهذا الأسلوب في التصميم له أتباعه ، و هناك حقيقه علمية تقول أنه من الطبيعي أن المقدمات المتشابهه تؤدي لنتائج متشابهه ( استدل عليها من تطور الحضارات عبر التاريخ)
لا أعتقد أن هناك ما يمكن أن يقال بعد ذلك


----------



## ملاك (26 مايو 2006)

رائع جدا جدا
انا حاليا بمرحلة الريبورت لمشروع التخرج 
راح احاول اصمم غلاف رائع مثل غلافك :3:


----------



## RBF (27 مايو 2006)

ملاك: ميرسي ليكي ، لو احتجت أي مساعدة ، أنا في الخدمة


----------



## shrek (27 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وفي انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## RBF (29 مايو 2006)

أشكرك Shrek أرجو أن أرى أعمالك


----------



## nasr_art (30 مايو 2006)

كويس أنك حتيط المشروع بنفسك فهذا تصرف ذكى منك لان لو كنت انا الى حطيته كان منظرك حيكون وحش جدا 
ثانيا: أنا كنت محترم جدا فى ردى وتعليقى على المشروع ولم اخرج على شكل النقاش
ثالثا : لا مانع أن تأخذ المقدمات فى أتجاه التفكير أى فى اتجاه الفكر المعمارى وليس فى اخذ شكل الكتل بمعناه ان أن لكل أسلوب اتجاه فمثلا عمارة الديكونستركشر لها اسسيات ومبدا وأنت عليك الابداع وليس النقل مثلما فعلت فى مشروع تخرجك


----------



## معمارية جديدة (30 مايو 2006)

بصراحة...
انا متوقعتش انو المشروع لطالب في الصف الخامس
مع العلم اني طالبة في المرحلة الاولى من العراق لكن انا من الاوائل و شايفة كتيير مشاريع صف خامس تجعل العقل يتوقف وذلك لحسن اختيار لمشروع وقوة التصميم وابرازه الذكي بالاظهار بصراحة مشروعك واحد في صفي عامل دزاين يشبه كتير يعني صف اول واخذ درجة مش ولا بد
ارجو ان تتقبل نقدي بروح رياضية 
لان النقد اساس المعماري الناجح
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## RBF (31 مايو 2006)

يسعدني للغاية هذا الاختلاف في الآراء، فهو بوجه عام مؤشر لقوة المشروع
أشكر جميع من شارك بالرد و التعليق


----------



## RBF (31 مايو 2006)

معمارية جديده :
أرجو منك عرض بعض من هذه المشاريع التي " تجعل العقل يتوقف " لكي نراها و تعم الاستفاده


----------



## nasr_art (31 مايو 2006)

المشروع ضعيف جدا وليس قوى كما تقول وهذا رأى أى معمارى بيفهم


----------



## سرسور1 (31 مايو 2006)

هو انا لسة ما وصلتش للمشاريع وكدة بس انا مش قادرة اصلا اشوف البلانات والواجهات والقطاعات علشان احكم وكمان اول ما شفت المشروع حسيت انه مش حاجة علمية منظمة 
لان المفروض فى المشاريع يبقى الالوان اخف وبيبقى الوان معينة تظهر المشروع
ويبقى الحاجة اللى انت مهتم بيها المشروع مش الاظهار


----------



## RBF (31 مايو 2006)

ماشي ياعم اللي بتفهم ، متشكرين على تشغيل الفهامة، و ربنا يزيدك من العمارة و الفهم كمان و كمان


----------



## RBF (31 مايو 2006)

سرسور:
انتي جبتي من الآخر، أنا فعلاً كنت مهتم بالإظهار أكتر ، و ده جه على حساب المشروع


----------



## nasr_art (31 مايو 2006)

أمين أمين أمين


----------



## سرسور1 (31 مايو 2006)

صح يا rbf انت كدة فهمتنى انا كنت خايفة تزعل من رايي ومع دلك انت ممكن تبدا توضح المشروع اكثر بحاجات زيادة زى لقطات داخلية وخارجية وكونسبت ومناظير بحيث يعليلك درجة المشروع ان شاء الله 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## rostom_designs (31 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز رامي انا مش عارف الناس مكبرا الموضوع بتاع مشروعك ليه و الاخ نصر بردوا حتك في دماغوا ليه مع ان مشروعك سطحي جدا و غير مدروس و اعتقد انك لم تبذل مجهود فيه فحاولت ان تغطي علي الشغل بهذا الاظهار المبهرج و كانه مشروع سيرك


----------



## nasr_art (31 مايو 2006)

حتى الاظهار مش حلو


----------



## rostom_designs (31 مايو 2006)

انا اختلف معاك في دي بتهايئلي الاظهار كويس


----------



## مهندسة داليا (1 يونيو 2006)

سلام عليكم 
يمكن انا اول مرة اعلق علي حاجة اولا المشروع عاجبني جدا لكن اعتقد اني شفت نفس المشروع في مجله التصميم مشروع طالب بكليه عين شمس العدد الرابع 
فالمشروع مش غريب عليا
لكن Cover الـ Report بتاع المشروع عاجبني جدا


----------



## ahmed_d (1 يونيو 2006)

أحييك يا أخى ‘لى هذا المجهود , وأنا متاكد من شيء بنسبه 100 * 100 وهو أنك دماغك جامده , صح , ومن حقك تعمل كل حاجه فى مشروع التخرج بتاعك .
ولكن أذكر نفسى وإياك بما قاله الاخ فيصل الحصنى ( ولا تاخد بخاطرك منى ) لان الموضع مهم , وهو لقولك أن من يريد ارتكاب المعاصي سيرتكبها في أي مكان , نعم ولكن لماذا يكون أنا وأنت مشتركين فى إنجاز هذا المكان الذى سيعصى فيه الملك . ولماذا لا تكون كل حياتنا المهنيه نجدها فى ميزان حسناتنا يوم نلقى الله , تسدق دى ,إزاى , يعنى سهر والنوم يطير عشان الفكره لسه وشغل وفلوس ومتع وكمان حسنات . 
وأتمنى ألاننسى لقاء النبى الاعظم محمد (ص) عند الحوض , وأسال الله أن يجمعنا بكم جميعا معه (ص) فى الجنه .


----------



## المهندسة مي (1 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مشروعك فكرته جميلة وعرضه جيد جدا .. لكن أعتقد ان الألوان الفسفورية .. قللت شوية من ظهور المساقط الأفقية ..


----------



## RBF (1 يونيو 2006)

سرسور:
ميرسي جداً لشعورك، بس المشروع اتسلم من سنة ... 

رستم:
ميرسي كتير مع انك كنت قاسي شوية

داليا: 
أشكر الظروف اللي خلتك تاخدي خطوة و تشاركي،.......أشكرك على رأيك، و أول الغيث ، قطرة

أحمد:
أشكر ليك رأيك كتييير، و الموضوع آراء.... 

مي:
رأيك صحيح 100%


و المشروع مثير للجدل و قوي:15: رغم أنف الحاقدين، و المناقشات تشهد...:68:


----------



## M.H.SH (1 يونيو 2006)

فكرة المشروع أكثر من رائعة , ولكن خلفية المشروع ألوانها صارخة جداٌ , لأن الخلفية إما أن تكون صافية او أن تكون من مجموعة الوان متجانسة و تكون من ألوان خفيفة (أبيض,بيج,رمادي فاتح جداٌ,سماوي فاتح ،...... ) 
(.......وجهة نظر....)


----------



## RBF (1 يونيو 2006)

M.h.sh 
أنا عارف ان الخلفية ذات ألوان صارخة، و ده كان مقصود، ب سأعتقد ان الأمور خرجت عن السيطرة
قليلاً.............


----------



## THE_PUNISHER (2 يونيو 2006)

..............nice


----------



## RBF (3 يونيو 2006)

................thanks


----------



## saif noor (4 يونيو 2006)

]ا اخى اعلم ان جذب النتباه هو المعيار الوحيد للحكم على مشروع التخرج فى اخر مرحلة لذلك ان اظهارك الجيد للمشروع فى هذه المرحلة هو المطلوب وارى انك تسير يشكل جيد ووفقك الله


----------



## RBF (4 يونيو 2006)

*saif noor*

   
أشكرك للغايه على تعليقك الحكيم
على فكره ، اسمك رائع


----------



## سامي الدعيس (7 يونيو 2006)

مهلا مهلا RBF في بعض الأحيان الحقيقة تزعل ، ولن أقوم بالرد على ما قلته لأني أظن أنني قد (( دقيت على الوتر الحساس )) ولكن أنا أؤكد لك للمرة الثانية وأنا متأكد من كلامي هذا 100% وإلا كيف عرفت عند عرضك للمشروع أن هذا هو المشروع الذي أقصده بالذات، وما قولك أسلوب" low " إلا حين أدركت أين هو مكانك في الخارطة المعمارية التي لاتقبل الا المجتهدين وليس الـ............ . كما أن المجاملات لاتزيد الا الطين بلة لأن المجاملات أسميها أنا بالـ (( الغش المهذب )) .
أرجوا أن لا يكون هذا الكلام سببا للكراهية بيننا وإنما لنجعله بداية للتعارف الجاد والمثمر بيننا .
أخوك / سامي :63:


----------



## RBF (7 يونيو 2006)

*سامي*

أنت مستمر في سياسة النقد للنقد و انت بصراحه " صعبان عليا "

"ولن أقوم بالرد على ما قلته لأني أظن أنني قد (( دقيت على الوتر الحساس )) "
لو فيه وتر حساس صحيح لما كان مشروعي منذ وضعته و مكانه في الصفحة الأولى و لاكتفى أعضاء المنتدى بتجاهله

"فيمتأكد من كلامي هذا 100% وإلا كيف عرفت عند عرضك للمشروع أن هذا هو المشروع الذي أقصده بالذات"
انت لم تكن تقصد شيئاً، لقد تكلمت على أساس كلام المهندس نصر ، و أنا فهمت قصد المهندس نصر و شرحت موضوع معرفتي بالمشروع مسبقاً ، فلن أكرر نفسي ،ممكن ترجع للردود و تقرأ جيداً

"أين هو مكانك في الخارطة المعمارية التي لاتقبل الا المجتهدين وليس الـ............ "
واضح تماماً أنك من الـ " ..........." لأنك تتكلم و تتكلم و تتكلم و تتكـ.................
بدون أن ترينا أعمالك المعماريه الرهيبه ، و لو حتى " أيقونه"
أنا أعلم -و المنتدى- جيداً موقعي المعماري و اجتهادي و استفادة المنتدى من آرائي و نقدي الموضوعي، و لكن أنت .......... أنت بنظري " مسكين "

"المجاملات لاتزيد الا الطين بلة لأن المجاملات أسميها أنا بالـ (( الغش المهذب )) "
المجاملات مهمة رغم أنف البشرية جمعاء، و رأيك هذا بالتأكيد قاصر، و أسميها أنا " الذكاء الاجتماعي"

"أرجوا أن لا يكون هذا الكلام سببا للكراهية بيننا وإنما لنجعله بداية للتعارف الجاد والمثمر بيننا "
الكراهيه لا توجد إلا لمن يستحقها، شعوري الآن تجاهك هو " الشفقه" و التعارف الجاد المثمر سيوجد ، و لكن عندما تحاول التطوير من نفسك و تنقد موضوعياً للإفاده ، و ليس النقد للنقد

في النهايه أحب أن أقول لك بضع حقائق:
* مشروعي رائع بشهادة الغالبيه
* لا تحاول فتح الموضوع مره أخرى، فهذه ثاني مره أشرح فيها، و لن أفعل هذا ثانيه
* دائماً يقذف الناس الشجرة المثمره

سلام


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 يونيو 2006)

أخي سامي الدعيس إذا كان لديك اعتراض على المشروع ذاته فنرجو أن تبين ذلك حتى يستفيد الجميع
ويكون النقد مثمرا لتعم الفائدة ..
إذا كنت قد بينت سلبيات المشروع من وجهة نظرك ووجهت إلى طرق تلافيها أو وضعت الحلول لها إنتهى النقاش هنا دون تجريح أو المساس بشخصية صاحب العمل ولك يا أخي كامل الحب والإحترام..


----------



## RBF (8 يونيو 2006)

اشكر لك قولك مهندس فيصل، فعلاً .... كان هو الفيصل


----------



## soso2006 (8 يونيو 2006)

ياجماعة مفيش داعى للكلام اللى مالوش لزمة وخارج نطاق الموضوع ، واللى عنده تعليق او نقد عالمشروع يقوله مش هتقعدوا كل شوية تتخانقوا ، خلاص عرفنا ان المشروع مشابه لمشروع قبل كدة بس دة مش معناه انه مقتبس منه ، لانه اكيد اللى فكر فى الاظهار الرائع دة اكيد تعب نفسه ولو شوية صغيرين وفكر فى المشروع نفسه مش (هبشه) 
رامى فعلا المشروع يستاهل الامتياز ......... وكمان امتياز عالمنتدى لانه واخد 5 صفحات نقاش ومازال ....


----------



## RBF (8 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي جداً ساره، أخيراً اتحركتي..............


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (9 يونيو 2006)

رامي :- 
اعتقد ان كل النقد ده ان دل على شىء يبقى يدل على فكر متطور وجديد وبيعتبر بداية قوية لمعمارى هيكون ليه شان كبير فى المستقبل

بالنسبة للاخ نصر والاخ سامى:-
فاعتقد ان النقاش والنقد خرج الى حدود عدم الاحترام لفكر المعمارى ومجهودة اللى بذلة واعتقد ان اى انسان عندة جزء صغير من الحق والنقد الموضوعى لازم يقول ان المشروع مبذول فيه مجهود كبير وكمان الاظهار فيه فكر ولو زى ما بتقولوا ان المهندس اللى عمل المشروع سرقة فبردو دى تعتبر عبقرية منه لانه قدر يتاثر بمشروع تانى وينفذه بنجاح وانا بصراحة شايفة ان رامي المفروض يحط كل الكلام اللى اتقال ده تحتة ويقف علية لانه هيعلية اكتر وهيرفع منه. 

رامي الكلام ده كله دفعة ليك للامام واعتقد من غير ما اقولك ان كل العباقرة دايما اتقابلوا بالنقد والهجوم والرفض لافكارهم


----------



## RBF (9 يونيو 2006)

أشكرك بشده ، مهندسه مي محمود ، هذا ما أفعله


----------



## بسنت (9 يونيو 2006)

مشروعك جميل و خطوطك انسيابية وواضح ان ليك فكر فلسفي معماري


----------



## سرسور1 (9 يونيو 2006)

والله المشروع متميز وحتى لو كان اخد افكار شوية من مشروع موجود فدة معناه انه قدر يفهم المشروع دة ودى خطوة كفاية اوى وكفاية الاظهار الجميل للمشروع 
ما تتاثرش براى حد طول ما انت مقتنع بشغلك


----------



## مهندسة داليا (10 يونيو 2006)

علي فكرة مش معني ان المشروع فيه تشابه من اي مشروع تاني انه كده بيقلل من المشروع بالعكس 
لكن كل الحكاية اني حبيت اقولك الجمله دي علشان متفهمنيش غلط وعلي فكرة باه بالنسبة ليا اكيد ببص علي مشاريع قبل ما اعمل مشروعي ارجو عدم اساءة الفهم واعتذر لو كنت ضايقتك
وادعيلي للمناقشة ......................مش تدعي عليا
داليا


----------



## مهندسة داليا (10 يونيو 2006)

معلش طولت عليك بس حبيت افكرك بجمله ان المشروع عاجبني جدا وطبعا مش هقدر انكر مجهوداتك في الاظهار وبصراحة انا حاسة ان الانتقاد الموجه لك مبالغ فيه اوي لان المشروع فعلا متميز


----------



## RBF (10 يونيو 2006)

بسنت:
ميرسي لردك الجميل

سرسور:
أشكرك بشده، أنا فعلاً مقتنع للغايه بشغلي ، و مابتأثرش بالنقد بسهوله

مهندسه داليا:
 أنا مقدر ان المشروع عاجبك ، و طبعاً ماقولتش حاجه خالص على حكاية التشابه، لأني عارف الموضوع ده، و لو تفتكري ، أنا فرحت جداً بردك و دعيتك للمشاركه الفعاله بعد كده 
و يا جميل مش هادعي عليكي خالص ، بس عايزين نشوفك أكتر

الجميع :
أشكر جميع أصدقائي الذين وقفوا معي بالمنتدى ، لقد شعرت بدفعه كبرى ، فعلاً أنا أحب هذا المنتدى ، أحس أنه مثل بيت لي و لأصدقائي المعماريين، حاجه كده مخصصه علينا بس.............شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## سرسور1 (10 يونيو 2006)

العفو يا rbf عموما احنا فى الخدمة 
على فكرة يا ريت تغير اسمك علشان بتعب لما بعد اغير من عربى لانجليزى 
انا بهزززززززززززززززززززززر واى خدمة


----------



## RBF (10 يونيو 2006)

*سرسور*


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (12 يونيو 2006)

:15: :14: اسفة ان ردى متأخر يارامى 

بس بصراحة انا قريت معظم التعليقات المكتوبة و المشدات الزيادة عن اللزوم

و ممكن اعلق على المشروع

-المشروع نفسه كتصميم ممتاز وفى المساقط كمان حل قاعات العرض (ال3 قاعات) طريقة الحل و شكل الحوائط جامد جدا و فى فكرة حلوة.
- المنظور جيد جدا بس يمكن كان محتاج ظلال على نفسه و على ارضية له علشان يكون اوضح
- الجانب الايسر جانب الدراسات و اللقطات اعتقد الصور دى كانت محتاجة تكون اكبر شوية .
-الالوان حلوة اوى و مطرقعة و مجنونة بس يمكن كانت محتاجة تكون افتح شوية و ظلال البلانات تكون اكتر علشان تظهر من تدرج الوان الخلفية.

مش عارفة عامة دى رأيي يارب ماكونش ضايقتك

بس هو المشروع من الوهلة الاولى جامد جدا و يجذب الانتباة ودة اكيد شئ ايجابى و مطلوب فى المشروع علشان عنصر الابهار.

و كمان الجرءة حلوة و ماتخفش من حد و تكون جرئ كدة (يبقى لازم يكون التقدير امتياز)


----------



## RBF (12 يونيو 2006)

- أول واحده تعلق على المساقط و التصميم ، أشكرك للغايه 
- بالنسبه لصغر الصور، ماتنسيش إن المشروع طبع على 3م*3م
- عندك حق بالنسبه لظلال البلانات،و لو إني كنت أفضل Strok أسود

عموماً ميرسي جداً جداً، ردك أضاف جديد.....

 بالمناسبه : أنا مقلتش ولا مره إن انا جبت إمتياز


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (12 يونيو 2006)

*امتياز*

اقصد ب (تقدير امتياز)

ان دة تقديرى انا للمشروع

بس قول انت كان تقديرك اية

و على فكرة البلانات فعلا كانت حلوى و عجبتنى اوى


----------



## هالولا (12 يونيو 2006)

سلام طبعا المشروع روعة وانا فعلا معجبة جدا بالاظهار بتاع المشروع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## RBF (12 يونيو 2006)

أشكرك للغايه، عجبني ردك


----------



## rostom_designs (14 يونيو 2006)

مساء الخير يا استاذ رامي انا شايف مشروعك ابتدي يتبصلوا باسلوب مختلف دا اكبر دليل أنه لولا اختلاف الاذواق لبارت السلع


----------



## أروى (14 يونيو 2006)

المشروع بجد عجبنى جدا
على فكرة انا صريحة وبقول الحقيقة
ربنا يوفقك يارب
ويوفقنا جميعا


----------



## RBF (15 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي جداً لرستم، و جودك دليل على متابعة الأعضاء الدوريه للمشروع، و هذا أسعدني كثيراً

أروى: أول مره ألاحظ مشاركاتك، أشكرك، و يارب ماتكون آخر مره............


----------



## روميروالمصرى (16 يونيو 2006)

الاظهار وقوة الالوان طغت على المشروع نفسو ودا من رأى كان المفروض تكون الالوان هادية شوية عشان شغلك فى المشروع يبان حتى ويظهر عن الاظهار الملفت ده وعلى فكرة الحتة دى بقت فينا كلنا اننا بقينا نستخدم البرامج وبكامل امكانياتها الجمالية ودا غلط لأن اللمسة الفنية هنا طغت على اللمسة المعمارية وارجو تقبل رأى اخوك من كلية هندسة اسكندرية بردو


----------



## RBF (23 يونيو 2006)

أهلاًبيك روميرو، طبعاً الاظهار طغى على المشروع، لكن ليس لهذه الدرجه،الألوان كانت مقصوده ، و اللمسه الفنيه طغت فعلاً على المعماريه، و لكن طبيعة المشروع كانت تحتاج لذلك
أشكرك على التعليق


----------



## محمد مختار (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم أخ رامي
مشروع جميل جدا واتمنى لك التوفيق 
بس مستغرب من طبيعة الردود لأني أعتقدإنه كان يجب إنها تهتم بالناحية المعمارية أكثر من مسألة الإظهار الجميل لديك والذي يجب أن لايغفل بأي مشروع.
سؤال بسيط هل لأنه موقع المشروع كان على جزيرة ( على ما أعتقد ) كان الconcept تبعك يشبه السمكة... 
مع شديد إعجابي


----------



## TheKing 66 (25 يونيو 2006)

مرحبا يا مان
عامل شغل جامد

لكن مع احترامي
انا مع فيصل الحصني بكلامه لكن مش حكرر كلامه
لكن بدي اوصيك اتقي الله في افكارك المعمارية
كون المشروع من اختيارك وانتا اخترت معهد موسيقى دي مصيبة
امتك الاسلامية محتاجة منك افكارك مش افكار زي دي
متزعلش يا مان بس انا صريح واحب الصراحة

وفيه حاجة تانية
مش لازم تاخد انو لا يرمى الا الشجر المثمر بس
هناك شجر خبيث يرميه الناس لازاله خطره وتهذيبه
مش قصدي عليك طبعا
انا قصدي انو الرأي اللي مش بيعجبك مش ضروري يكون غيرة ومش عارف ايه
لا ده يمكن بيحبك وعايزلك الخير قدام ربنا

بالتوفيق يا مان


----------



## ملك الحلوة (26 يونيو 2006)

انا بصراحة عجبانى فكرة المشروع بغض النظر عن كونة مهبوش اولأ لكن الاظهار محتاج يخف كتير


----------



## RBF (27 يونيو 2006)

محمد مختار:
الردود أغلبها جاء على اللإظهار بسبب قوه الإظهار و طغيانه عموماً على المشروع
و Consept المشروع جاء على هيئه واجهه جانبيه لرأس طائر، و ذلك لغني تلك المنطقه بالطيور البحريه المختلفه... شكراً لاهتمامك 

الكينج :
انت جميل في طريقة عرضك لرأيك، و لكن بالنسبه للآراء الأخرى، أعتقد أنها كانت واضحة النيه ، .. 

ملك الحلوه:
ميرسي كتير ليكي، و عموماً شده الإظهار كانت مقصوده ،..


----------



## سرسور1 (28 يونيو 2006)

انا مش عارفة يا rpf انت مشروعك عامل الدوشة الجامدة دى ليه هو مشروع حلو ماشى بس مش لدرجة ياخد 6 صفحات نقد عموما ربنا يوفقك


----------



## احمد العيسوى (29 يونيو 2006)

فكرة جيدة ولكن طرق الاظهار جائت على حساب الرسم المعمارى ولكنى وتمعنت وشفت بصراحة ممتاز


----------



## RBF (1 يوليو 2006)

سرسور:
ردك غريب،  هل هو غيره أم ماذا،... بالمناسبه، أنا نفسي "مستغرب"  و لكني لا أستطيع أن أنكر سعادتي الشديده جداً بهذا النجاح الباهر لمشروعي على المنتدى.... 
بصراحه، أشكر كل المنتدى.......... للغايه

أحمد العيسوي:
ميرسي كتير لرأيك و مجهودك ..  ، و أهلاً بك في المنتدى


----------



## معمارية طموحة (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
لايمكن لأحد انكار مهارتك العالية في الاخراج 
لكن المساقط لم تظهر بصورة واضحة ربما لو استخدمت لون اخر اقوى لظهرت ...
وعندي سؤال بأي برنامج اظهرت المشروع لانه جدا أعجبني الطريقة والمشروع نفسه شكله حلو لم اتمكن من التدقيق بسبب عدم وضوحه وفكرة مدينة موسيقى مشروع رائع .
واتمنى لك التوفيق

معمارية طموحة


----------



## ملك الحلوة (2 يوليو 2006)

Rbf:
اناعالفكرة عجابنى الكفر بتاع المشروع جدا وطريقة تصميمك له وهل من الممكن تفرجنا على اعمالك وتصميمات بالفوتوشوب تانية


----------



## RBF (4 يوليو 2006)

معماريه طموحه:
عندك حق بالنسبه للون المساقط، أما البرنامج، فهو Photoshop ، و أشكرك على تقديرك للفكره


----------



## كانافارو (24 يوليو 2006)

اظاهر الكاترة وافقت علي المشروع 
عشان هما كمان هتلاقيهم كانو ناشعين في مشروع تخرجهم
هيا الدنيا ماشية كدة 
يعني ممكن تمشي تلاقي مشروعين زي بعض وممكن اكتر واكتر
ياسلام
والاظهار الفظيع يعني علي الاقل علي الاقل تخفف الشفافية بتاعة الخلفية عشان تبين المشروع
مش تخبية
راي انة مشروع منقول واسلوب الاظهار حلو وجميل جدا بس لطلب في اولي عمارة

دة راي بصراحة


----------



## احمد العيسوى (25 يوليو 2006)

*رساله*

اخى العزيز عند عرض مشروعك عليك اختيار الخلفية التى تتيح لنا رؤية افكارك وعموما وبعد تدقيق فان مشروعك جيد


----------



## RBF (1 أغسطس 2006)

أشكرك للغايه أحمد.. و آسف على التأخير في الرد


----------



## arch.Untouchable (12 أغسطس 2006)

اولا اشكرك علي اعطائنا الفرصه للتعليق علي مشروع تخرجك ....
مشروع جيد ولكنه بصراحه الكونسبت مكرر جدا والفكره الاساسيه للتصميم الكتله ليست مترابطه مع فكرة المركز الموسيقي يعني ممكن يكون مبني لأي وظيفه ثانيه ....
الاظهار ظلم نصف المشروع وبخاصه السكشن والسايت بلان ....الالوان طاغيه علي المشروع بصراحه مش مستوي مشروع تخرج ...

عندي سؤال بسيط هل يسمح لكم في جامعتكم احد يساعدكم في المشروع كأظهار او حتي رسم ...لأنه في جامعتنا ممنوع لدرجة الفصل من الجامعه؟؟

خريجة من جامعة الاماراات العربيه المتحده ...وقريبا سأعرض مشروع تخرجي أن شاالله


----------



## RBF (13 أغسطس 2006)

أنا معك أن الإظهار كان في حاجه إلى بعض الضبط 

أما بالنسبه لسؤالك ففي الجامعه لا يسمح بذلك ، و إن كان يحدث ، و لكن من الصعب إثباته في كثير من الأحيان

في شوق لرؤية مشروعك....


----------



## ياسر التويتي (13 أغسطس 2006)

انا اويد كلام جمال بشدة وحال الامة يزري ونحن نفكر باشياء غير لائقة ولا مناسبة


----------



## ملك الماكس2005 (13 أغسطس 2006)

ياخوي الفكرة عجبتني ولكن الاخراج ما كان واضح
من المفترض انه يكون في تباين بين الشكل والخلفية


----------



## مهندس بغداد (14 أغسطس 2006)

لايوجد تفاصيل معماريه المشروع كانه لوحه تشكيليه......بدون زعل


----------



## emoooo_222 (28 أغسطس 2006)

الظهار الوانه مش ماشية مع بعضها خالص (مجرد رأي)


----------



## اختار إسم غيره (1) (28 أغسطس 2006)

مشروع حلو كتكوين لكن الاخراج لم يكن موفقا بالشكل المطلوب حيث الالوان كثيرة وترتيب اللوحات لم يكن موفقا وعفوا على الصراحة


----------



## بهاء اسماعيل (28 أغسطس 2006)

خلط بين فن الهندسة وفن الوحات التجريدية


----------



## ToKSeeDo (29 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع جميل جدا والـ Consept ملائم للـ storyboard 

وفكرة المشروع نفسها عجبتني !!

بس حاسس انها على شكل سمكة !!

بالنسبة للاظهار فهو فعلا مغطي على بعض تفاصيل المشروع !! دي مشكلته !!

وربنا يوفقك !


----------



## ابن البلد (1 سبتمبر 2006)

كل واحد حر بحالو تصاميم جميلة بوست موديرني واضح


----------



## RBF (26 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكر كل من قام بالتعليق


----------



## RBF (26 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكر كل من قام بالتعليق على المشروع مؤخراً، و آسف على التأخير بالرد

بصراحة ، المشروع برأيي يميل للفانتازيا الفنيه أكثر.. و هو مجرد حلم ، و تطبيق لآخر فرصة يمكن للمصمم أن يطلق فيها العنان لخياله......... قبل أن يتخرج للحياه الواقعيه


----------



## RBF (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ايه يا شباب ، فين تعليقات الشباب و الأعضاء الجدد... عايز دماء جديده..


----------



## dodooo (22 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
على فكره انا بهنيك بجد على مشروعك هوه فكرته رائعه جدا بس انا هعقب على حاجه بسيطه
بس هوه فعلا plans مش باينه اوى عشان presentation لكن الفكره جميله
بس انا ممكن اطلب منك طلب انا فى رابعه عماره السنه دى وتقريبا مشروع تخرجى نفس مشروعك فا ياريت لو تساعدنى فى data هكون شاكره جدا ليك ولو ممكن اعرف *****ك 
ومرسى اوى ليك


----------



## archkh (27 أكتوبر 2006)

مشروع مميز الله يوفقك


----------



## midraw (2 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله لك وسدد خطاك


----------



## مها سويدان (3 نوفمبر 2006)

جهد رائع و فكر متطور عايزة تصميم بيت خيالى مثلا للعمارة بعد 100سنة اريد رد سريع


----------



## خالد يونس (30 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحه المشروع مش عاجبنى فيه الا الكتله اما البرزنتيشن وطريقه التوزيع مش حلوه ومتزعلش منى


----------



## RBF (5 يناير 2007)

رأيك يحترم طبعاً يا خالد، على الرحب و السعة


----------



## mz066 (14 يناير 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Urban_Planning (14 يناير 2007)

رد بسيط الاظهار مش هوا انه اللوحة تبقى شكلها حلو 
لا الاظهار الفكرة تبان بشكل حلو حتى لو كانت وحشة 
لاكن فكرتك جامدة بس انتا مضيعها خالص ومش موضحها 
ااسف بس ده مجرد راي وممكن اكون غلطان


----------



## مازن هندي (12 فبراير 2007)

اعجبني التلعب بلخطوط


----------



## amalhardi (4 مارس 2007)

ممكن من فضلك توضح طريقة الانشاء اكتر حتى ولو بالكلام او المصدر اللى انت جبت منة طريقة الانشاء مع الشكر


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود و ننتظر المذيد


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله عمل جيد ووفقك الله.


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (3 أبريل 2007)

أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## HEBA ABDO (8 أبريل 2007)

المشروع مش واضح كويس بس الكتلة كوىسة


----------



## RBF (21 أبريل 2007)

أشكركم جداً على التعليقات 
و أحمد الله على هذا المستوى، حيث أنه أكثر مشروع تخرج شوهد، و أيضاً أكثر مشروع تخرج نوقش

فشكراً لكل من ساهم في هذا
و أهم من ذلك ، شكراً لله


----------



## ayab (28 يونيو 2007)

لا تعليق ..................


----------



## rose_arc (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع حلو والله يوفقك


----------



## cercatrova (31 أغسطس 2007)

رائع جدا بالتوفيق يارب
يا اخوان لاحضت انه لا احد يسال عن concepts او الenvironement الكل يتحدث بطريقة عامة و كانه هاو للعمارة و ليس معماريا ....النقاش ي العمارة ليس عن الاخراج او...... .


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل .......... أخي العزيز لكن تحتاج الى زيادة و ضوح بالأظهار


----------



## الصبا (6 سبتمبر 2007)

بصراحه الاظهار ده ميعجبنيش
لانه بيخلى المستهلك مش قادر يركز فى التصميم الاساسى للمشروع 
وعدم وضوح ادق التفاصيل من قطاعات ومساقط افقيه
ولكن مع ذلك ده مجهود رائع من حيث الكتله المعبره واعتقد ان ده اسلوب فنون جميله من حيث المبالغه فى الاظهار


----------



## RBF (19 سبتمبر 2007)

ميرسي الصبا
و لكن هذا الأسلوب هو سمه عامه بجميع تصميماتي حتى الآن
و أعتقد أنه أسلوب جيد

شكراً لكل من علق حتى الآن


----------



## نورينار (19 سبتمبر 2007)

يااخي العزيز انا مو مهندسه معماريه:80: 
بس حبيت اعطيك رايي كشخص عادي مايفهم بالهندسه:59: وانشالله افيدك:
تصميمك للشكل الخارجي حلو كفكره لانه مو تقليدي وصراحه فيه ابداع
لكن انت مابينت التفاصيل فيه فصار تصميمك مثل التمثال بس نشوفه وننبهرفيه
الي اقصده ان الزوائد الي طالعه من القبه الي بالنص ماخذه مساحه وانت مابينت لنا شنو فايدتها
مو بس جذي تصميمك بشكل عام مافيه روح حاول تضيف له تفاصيل على الشكل الخارجي علشان تكتمل التحفه الي انت سويتها 
باختصار شديد انا عندي المعماري الحقيقي :63:
اهو الي يستفيد من كل جزء من مساحة الارض ويصممه بأبداعه ويخلي الاشخاص ينبهرون بكل التفاصيل الي مصممها:8: :67: :77: 
وبنفس الوقت يكون التصميم عملي ويتحدى العوامل الجويه :19: الي في المنطقه وسهل الصيانه والتغيير:3: 
هذي نقدي المتواضع والله يوفقك:12:


----------



## RBF (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جداً رأيك نورينار ، كإسمك...
تطرقتي لنقطه جديده تماماً في نقاش المشروع، و أرد عليها بأني لم أكن وقتها قد تمكنت من برنامج 3dmax بالدرجه التي تمكنني من عمل موديل متكامل أظهر به جميع التفاصيل المعماريه
و كما تلاحظين، لم أضع البيئة المحيطه حتى

و لكن عموماً شكراً على تعليقك


----------



## sasy0o0o (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروعconcert hall تحفة بجد وفوق الرائع بجد يكم احلى من اوبرا سيدنى كفكرة والقطاع بتاعه رائع


----------



## RBF (20 سبتمبر 2007)

يااااه يا Sasy
أحلى من أوبرا سيدني مره واحده، ده كتييير عليا قوي
أشكرك جداً على رأيك


----------



## بسنت (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروعك رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## هندسة الجادرية (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا راااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله / انا اؤيد اخي ( عاشق الجنة ) على ما ورد


----------



## RBF (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ميرسي بسنت و الأعضاء


----------



## m_03_taz (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ma3leesh ana ha2ool ra2y 7ata law m3agbsh elnaas bas ayh ya3ny elhadaaaaaf mn elmashrooo3 elfasehl da bsra7a ya3ny .... 7agaaa tonafy elshar3 we tonafy eldeen we kmaaan 7aga mtnfa3sh elmoslmeeeen ya3ny .....
قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم :ومن بعدي قوم يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف


yareeet ra2y myza3lksh we tkoon mn el rabena a2aal 3alehom 
والذين اذا ذكروا بآيات ربهم لم يخروا عليها صما وعميانا


----------



## RBF (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مش هاختلف معاك خالص طبعاً
بس هاقول حاجه، أنا بحب الموسيقى، بس..


----------



## m_03_taz (6 نوفمبر 2007)

3ady ya3ny kol wa7ed akeeed fe 7aga by7ebaha .... bas law 3erf enaha bt3'deb rabena momkeen yesebaha ya3ny ... kmaan el moseqa mesh mowheba ya3ny mafeeesh 7ad mawlood mn batn om bgetaar
...


----------



## RBF (6 نوفمبر 2007)

عندك حق


----------



## ملولي (24 أبريل 2008)

كون هادي شوية باعتبار ان مشروع عمارة


----------



## Me. (4 ديسمبر 2008)

what about the concept??? whats ur real concept? i liked the diagrams..and the project could be presented in a creative way..good job


----------



## boukhors (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الاظهار مش عاجبنى


----------



## سعدالعراقي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

نعم الاظهار يتناسب مع الفكره فقط المفروض التاكيد على التونات التي تبرزا بشكل واضح


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

goooooooo ooooooooood


----------



## مودى هندى (9 فبراير 2010)

اين الدراسات ؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالقوي الشميري (12 فبراير 2010)

الاخراج أي كلام


----------



## reem mohamed (22 فبراير 2010)

المشروع جميل جدا وpresentation رائع ولكن كان الافضل عمل الخلفية اقل توهجا والبلانات اكثر تاثيرا


----------



## carl (28 أبريل 2010)

مشروع جميل جدا 
ولكن اذا شفت المبنى ما تحس انه مابنى لمدينه موسيقيه 
انا اول ما شفت الواجهات قلت هذا متحف 
لا ارى علاقه بين الموسيقى و الواجهه الخارجيه
من الناحيه الداخليه التصميم عادي


----------



## Eng-laith badran (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله جميل


----------



## neranar (3 يناير 2012)

مشروع رائع


----------

